# Suggest me 5.1 for ps3



## naveen_reloaded (May 5, 2008)

hi guys...

i am jsut planning to buy a 5.1 speaker for my ps3... which has only one hdmi out put.. so my 5.1 should have a hdmi input or support from samsung tv.. ie hdmi output from my lcd tv..

i am also looking for a wireles setup if its affordable...

please suggst a good one ...

thnks ..

awaiting for your reply guys....


----------



## shashank_re (May 5, 2008)

Dude you should give few more details,5.1?? Are you talking about Speakers?
If that is the case,you can check out Z5500,which i bought a few days back and they are decent.BUT they dont accept HDMI but they do accept Optical i/p.

Also do tell your budget.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 5, 2008)

ya 5.1 speakers only brother....

i dont have anyother option... i need hdmi input only or optical... ...


----------



## moshel (May 5, 2008)

i have checked a couple of sites and i have found out the following.

1. u will need to buy a game adapter.
2. u wont get real 5.1 channel sound as the source would remain 2ch only.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 5, 2008)

moshel said:


> i have checked a couple of sites and i have found out the following.
> 
> 1. u will need to buy a game adapter.
> 2. u wont get real 5.1 channel sound as the source would remain 2ch only.




i dont get you....

i am streaming it from ps3... wht would be the problem???


----------



## confused (May 5, 2008)

for 5.1 digital be ready to spend 15k min.
i would suggest Z5500.


----------



## moshel (May 5, 2008)

doesnt ur samsung tv have RCA connectors??


----------



## shashank_re (May 6, 2008)

Does your PS3 has optical out? If yes,then you job is easy.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 6, 2008)

Sorry For the late coming but lemme lay it out straight.
HDMI output gives you lossless uncompressed 8 channels of audio. Now to get ur 5.1 speakers pumping out Dolby sound you would have to follow one of the 3 options given below starting in descending order:-

Buy a HDMI compliant AV reciever-cum-amplifier. Here you will have to connect your PS3 to the reciever and speakers to the RCA ports of the reciever and another HDMI or component cable to your LCD screen. This obviously isn't the cheapest option but is definitely the best as the Audio you get is just Orgasmic. Amps of these type like "Krell Showcase 5" cost Rs 2,50,000(2.5 lac). The cheaper one of this type is Sony's DAV-IS10. Its a complete set i.e. its got the Amp and the 5.1 speakers at the cost of Rs 40k.
Next one is just go ahead and buy the Logitech Z5500D speakers. As it has in-built decoder for THX,Dolby,Dolby Surround etc your all set. Don't forget to get that Fiber Optic cable to connect the two.
Cheapest is to buy the *Creative 5500 external decoder & AAC/DTS/AC3. Now where and How, I don't know. SORRY
*



confused said:


> for 5.1 digital be ready to spend 15k min.
> i would suggest Z5500.


Z5500D is for 28,k



shashank_re said:


> Does your PS3 has optical out? If yes,then you job is easy.


Even PS2 had an Optical out, for PS3 its like a given thing, no questions about it.


----------



## shashank_re (May 6, 2008)

Z5500D is Rs.14.9k in bangalore (Home Town).I purchased it just few days back


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 6, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> Z5500D is Rs.14.9k in bangalore (Home Town).I purchased it just few days back


 Checkout last month's Digit. u might have got lucky or conned.


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2008)

^^ Pricing that digit mentiones is totally insane. They quote too much.


----------



## shashank_re (May 6, 2008)

Z5500D is for ~18k in S.P Road,blore and it was ~17.5k in home town,but the bill was 14.9k! Seems like hidden discount


----------



## confused (May 6, 2008)

^^i am coming to bangalore tomorrow. 

[edit: i always thought one of the advantages of living in mumbai, was the availability of good hardware at cheapest rates in the country. guess i was wrong. bcoz, 1st a guy got intel q9450 under 15k from chennai, and here z5500d is also for under 15k in bangalore.  

or i am not looking at the right places ]


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 6, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ Pricing that digit mentiones is totally insane. They quote too much.


Dissing Digit in their own backyard, not a good thing bro.



shashank_re said:


> Z5500D is for ~18k in S.P Road,blore and it was ~17.5k in home town,but the bill was 14.9k! Seems like hidden discount



Well then in that case,**** Lamington Road **** Nehru Place. Hum to chale Bengaluru.


----------



## confused (May 6, 2008)

Rudick said:


> Dissing Digit in their own backyard, not a good thing bro.


if its true, then i dont see what the problem can be in mentioning it.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 6, 2008)

I personally have found price variation to those printed in Digit and in the Nehru Place market is of at max. 500 bucks. Moreover couple of quids variation depends upon Dealer to Dealer.


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2008)

Rudick said:


> Dissing Digit in their own backyard, not a good thing bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then in that case,**** Lamington Road **** Nehru Place. Hum to chale Bengaluru.


 
hehe. critics do good to someone's growth


----------



## moshel (May 6, 2008)

Rudick said:


> Sorry For the late coming but lemme lay it out straight.
> HDMI output gives you lossless uncompressed 8 channels of audio. Now to get ur 5.1 speakers pumping out Dolby sound you would have to follow one of the 3 options given below starting in descending order:-
> 
> Buy a HDMI compliant AV reciever-cum-amplifier. Here you will have to connect your PS3 to the reciever and speakers to the RCA ports of the reciever and another HDMI or component cable to your LCD screen. This obviously isn't the cheapest option but is definitely the best as the Audio you get is just Orgasmic. Amps of these type like "Krell Showcase 5" cost Rs 2,50,000(2.5 lac). The cheaper one of this type is Sony's DAV-IS10. Its a complete set i.e. its got the Amp and the 5.1 speakers at the cost of Rs 40k.



going for amplifier + speakers is a great idea....

i have been going around looking for amplifiers myself...the cheapest one is for 10k from marantz. if u want good ones then go for Denon or jbl or onkyo. however these start from 18K+++.

do note that these are audio only amplifiers im talking abt.

now with those amps, u will need to buy unamped speakers too. i saw one Jamo system (5.1) for 27k. really great!


----------



## shashank_re (May 6, 2008)

Yaar naveen first you tell your estimated budget,only then we can suggest something useful.


----------



## confused (May 7, 2008)

^^which optical cable and sound card r u using?


----------



## umeshk74 (May 9, 2008)

Philips HTR 5205 has Opti. input and is Priced at Rs. 11k


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 30, 2008)

Guys you are great....
But mine  is a small room..
Here is my questions...

Do i need a amp for such a small room and my budget is around 15k or say i can extend upto 20k...thats the max...
My PS3 got optical output...will that be equal to hdmi output? Or less?
Do i need av receiver?
And i definitely need a wireless solution... Coz i cant get wires to rear speakers.. 
So i am willing to spend more on wireless plus PS3 compatible speakers...

Help me guys...


----------



## acewin (May 31, 2008)

Logitech Speakers Price list

quoted price for Z5500D is 18150
When a company quotes its price direct on internet then there is actually no need of thinking about digit's price. Market price is always lower


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry Brother but in price range of 15K you can't get Optical Input supporting speakers let alone the Wireless thing, BUT since you have mentioned that you can  stretch your budget to 20K then go ahead and buy Logitech Z5500D speakers for 18K, which gives you Optical Input but wireless and yes Optical output sound is much better than HDMI.

*Beware-* Since you say you have a small room, be ready to clean shattered glass from your room as Z5500D has a 187Watts RMS  Subwoofer which can kick out your lil' pets with an eaze.


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 2, 2008)

Z5500 is a boom-boom. Nt sweet bass. If its a smal room. Y ppl suggestin 500w monster.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 2, 2008)

Because the guy's priority is Optical Input and then Wireless which can't be fulfilled in his budget. If you know a speaker system in this price range that supports both plz do tell us 
BTW " 		Z5500 is a boom-boom. Nt sweet bass. If its a smal room. Y ppl suggestin 500w monster." There's always a Volume Control Knob


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks guys..
One more .. For wireless speakers should i have to recharge them or battery?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 4, 2008)

If you are going for the Logitech Speakers then no need to worry about the  wireless thingy as it ain't Wireless, BUT if you do manage to get both the things in some other Speaker set then yeah, Wireless speakers have their own batteries which can be replaced after being drained out.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 4, 2008)

Isnt creative z5500 is wireless? 

I need a wireless one...
Coz i got a 5.1 from philips and the wire they provided where not enough for the rear speakers.... 
Thats why i am going for wireless...,
If we need to change batteries means , how long they last?
Does anyone  have a wireless speakers...please comment on 
This...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 4, 2008)

Its Logitech Z5500D and its  NOT Wireless. If you want wireless you might have to sacrifice the Optical support in your price bracket.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 4, 2008)

Well then does it  support hdmi then?
Please suggest anyother speakers which are wireless...and good one too.. With opticall or hdmi input

Then how much lenght does it support...?

Are you sure it isnt wireless... Coz i read somewhere its wireless


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 4, 2008)

Lemme lay it out straight to you:


Logitech Z5500D is the speaker set(5.1)which supports Optical Input and costs Rs18 k
Speakers supporting Wireless satellites are costly and above ur price range i.e. 20K
No Speaker system in India Supports HDMI input natively, you'll need an HDMI Input/Output capable AV Receiver which is gonna blow a huge hole in your pocket.
Please refer back to one of my earlier posts where I've layed out all the options for you.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks..do you own this speaker?if so tell of low long the rear wires are


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 5, 2008)

Well when I had to buy 5.1 for my system they were priced at friggin' 28K I'll be buying my PS3 after my exams which end on 28th June. Hope to buy them after that.
Wires for satellites are pretty long, check April Digit for their review or the link below:
*www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/home_pc_speakers/devices/224&cl=in,en
*www.digitalhome.com.au/Home_Audio_Visual/Speakers/Logiech/Z-5500D_HX_Digial_Speakes/69

Also a fellow Digitian goobimama had them try to contact them if you want personal views.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks...is there a way to increase the length if we want? Will that have to include av receiver or simply just tie the wires? I know that joining two different material wire will result in bad performance...any suggestion if i want to extend the length...  
And can someone help me where i can find this model in chennai?
Any good retail shop?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 5, 2008)

Well to increase the length simple patchwork will deteriorate the aesthetics but you can try soldering it or depending on the type of connectors for the satellites you can try Male-Female-Male Patching. The speaker system has 500W RMS power which makes it ample for length upto 5-6 meters. You say u have small room then why worry about the length. You'r in luck as the best I.T shop in your area is present and is selling Logitech Z5500D for 18K. Here's their address and web link:
THE IT DEPOT
                        3 & 4 'A' Wing, L.B.Road Thiruvanmiyur, Chennai 600041, 
                        Tamil Nadu
*www.theitdepot.com/


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link...'really very helpful....

I am planning to place them some what in a higher position...thats why i need a longer wire...
Is there any tutorial or basic speaker placement for optimum expirience i should know of...can you link me to any site which helps me in this regard...like placement of speakers, distance, woofer placement, level of speaker...etc... 

Again thanks for the link and reply...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 5, 2008)

Well for placement of speakers check these categorized links below:
Tutorial:
*www.ehow.com/how_3393_set-surround-sound.html

Video Tutorial
*www.ehow.com/video_2280367_speaker-positioning-home-theater-system.html
*www.ehow.com/video_2280370_hiding-cables-home-theater-system.html

Image cues:
*asia.cnet.com/i/r/2007/hav/62013047/sc001.jpg
*forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/34579/129024.jpg
*forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/34579/129025.jpg

P.S: Do tell me How the setup works out for you when you get it done.


----------



## moshel (Jun 5, 2008)

^^...

Probably this site will help

*www.dolby.com/consumer/home_entertainment/roomlayout.html


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks you guys for superb links...
Especially...rudick...thanks dude...

Going thru those sites...will tell ya soon....
And also...just tell me why av reciever is important... Or is it not?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 6, 2008)

AV Receivers are not necessary, but they do become so if you have many devices like DVD Player, Game Console, HiFi system etc and you want to connect them all to a single Video output device or want to inc. their power. What an AV receiver basically does is to take input from various devices like DVD player etc and provide you with multiple out put options like if you connect ur PS3 to a HDMI capable   AV receiver then you'll have loads of out out options for both, that is:
Video: Component, HDMI, S-Video, Composite
Audio: RCA,Coaxial ,Optical etc

BUT the glaring issue is that these things don't come cheap. An AV receiver with features mentioned above come for a price even greater than a PS3 so its better to look other way if you don't have that much money.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks again...
I saw your links yesterday...
They were basic stuff...really helped me out. .but more info on those things or more links regarding it will be nice...or is there any international forum regarding audio video stuff....
Another thing is , is there any rule regarding the distance of speaker from the audience? Or simply just the angle you mentioned in those figure?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah like Digit runs this forum so do many dedicated AV mags run theirs. Below is the link for the forum of one of the best AV magazines:
*whathifi.com/forums/
*www.hifivision.com/forum/ (Their Indian Counterparts, Good One)
Alternatively you can check these sites too:
*www.hififorum.co.uk/
*www.forumhifivisual.co.uk/


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks rudick ..
 I have answered in your PS3 thread... Check it out


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2008)

Okay. (cracks knuckles).

1. The Z5500 has optical input and the PS3 has optical output. So that takes care of that.
2. The speaker wires are clamp on type. So you can buy any length of wire that you require (of course, longer means less audio fidelity) or any quality of audio wire and plug them in.
3. The sub is not just boom-boom. It does feel that way if the room is empty so if you have stuff in that room, its gonna be good.
4. For the Logitech Z4500 (or something like that), the rear speakers are wireless, though they get powered through a standard electric point. They cost a bomb though.
5. The Z5500 can connect upto 6 inputs at a time (4 is more realistic though). Very convenient. Also has a headphone port for those times when you need it.
6. The speaker system excels at movies. I've honestly had complements like "this sound is better than at inox" more than once. Gaming I don't do much but if you remember in NFS most wanted, when you hit a petrol pump, that explosion shatters the glass. We had to move the cupboard holding all the glassware to another room cause we couldn't watch a movie without the whole thing rattling (well I like to turn it up sometimes!)
7. I hear the price has come down to 14-18k.

Anything else?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you Goobimama! Yeah the price is now down to Rs.18,150/- only


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2008)

My friend tells me that Indiatimes shopping has it down to 14k or so... someone might want to hit that and see...

Although, I'm feeling insanely jealous of you guys. When I bought it, it cost me 27k. Of course, I was the 13th person in the country to have it, but still, it hurts.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Okay. (cracks knuckles).
> 
> 1. The Z5500 has optical input and the PS3 has optical output. So that takes care of that.
> 2. The speaker wires are clamp on type. So you can buy any length of wire that you require (of course, longer means less audio fidelity) or any quality of audio wire and plug them in.
> ...






THANK YOU so much my friend...

few things.. ( oooppps i am a noob in this dept. )

1.)clamp on wires ???  could u post a pic of it ??

2.)if i need to extend the wires.. wht should i do.. like anyspecific quality wire ??

3.)you also said if i am gona increase the length. then less fidelity ... again 


4.)can u posty a pic of ur setup ??

5.) are the speakers ( the satelite ) rotatable and adjustable ... i mean all axis ??

6.) where can i find a suitable Z 5500 compatible speaker stands... with adjustable height...



again thanks goobi... and also rudick...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2008)

1. Array just go to any audio shop (where they fit audio into cars and such) and ask for wire. It costs like 20 bucks a metre for good quality wire. Btw, the rear speakers come with 25 foot long wire, and was enough for my setup. 
2. Extend the wire? Buy new wire! 
3. Well you have easily have a very long wire, but don't expect to get good fidelity with wires as long as 50 metres and such. That is just crazy. 
4. Um....
5. They are not height adjustable. Only left-right. If you remove the speaker stand, which you can, you CANNOT PUT IT BACK. So you better have a plan before removing the stand.
6. No idea. The speaker stand comes with two holes, so I've wall mounted the rear two and Center with the front left-right standing on the table.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> 1. Array just go to any audio shop (where they fit audio into cars and such) and ask for wire. It costs like 20 bucks a metre for good quality wire. Btw, the rear speakers come with 25 foot long wire, and was enough for my setup.
> 2. Extend the wire? Buy new wire!
> 3. Well you have easily have a very long wire, but don't expect to get good fidelity with wires as long as 50 metres and such. That is just crazy.
> 4. Um....
> ...




i get it...
thanks again for the reply..

any pic of ur setup would be very hel[pfull...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2008)

Here's the picture of the setup. Ignore the idiot watching the Planet Earth video. *img.skitch.com/20080607-g1n8tb4htwbjur3wnh4s4n7a3y.jpg


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 7, 2008)

thnkas... 

the rear speaker are placed too back... i think that will do the distance for me... i think soo...

goobi... should it be perfectly placed to get good sound like at ear level.. all those stuf..

coz it seems u havent setup that way..

how is the expierrience with the current setup...??


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2008)

While I have my reasons for the current setup, you can see that the speaker wire is long enough to reach all kinds of places.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 8, 2008)

yes i see....

ok i saw a video depicting the satellites being placed on a sand... does satellites have a hole or socket underneath it


----------



## goobimama (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah. The satellites have a small little stand, like two feet with holes in them.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 8, 2008)

indiatimes rate are very high... i mean they rerport that this system cost 26k... when i find its 19k in itdepot...

indiatimes sucks


----------

